# [RMLL] Rencontres Mondiales du Logiciel Libre

## polytan

Bonjour,

Du 10 au 14 Juillet se déroulera les RMLL, cette année à Amiens.

J'espère qu'on pourra s'y voir, j'y serais le mercredi 11 (en plus, il y aura M. Stallman ce jour là  :Very Happy: )

A bientôt,

Pour me contacter : le forum ([url=html]ici ![/url]) ou JabberID : polytan@develog.com

----------

## SnowBear

J'y serais du 10 au 13 14H.

Je serais sur le stand PauLLA et je serais le petit jeunot tout timide pendant la présentation d'Artouste   :Embarassed:  .

(ou comment bien se griller sur la communauté gentoo :p )

----------

## polytan

Et hop, dans la liste jabber !

Quand es-tu connecté ? (pour jabber au boulot comme certains .... meebo ...)

----------

## SnowBear

Je suis connecté quand il ne se déconnecte pas :p

----------

## geekounet

j'y serai les 11 et 12 normalement.

3 heures de TGV Lyon-Amiens ... et j'ai toujours pas réservé mes billets :/

----------

## polytan

Moi 2h30 en voiture :/

----------

## Temet

Moi beaucoup trop, je serai à Milan!   :Laughing: 

----------

## polytan

Il me reste 3 place aller-retour dans la voiture pour le route entre fere-en-tardenois et amiens

fere-en-tardenois  =>  soissons  =>  Noyon  =>  Blérancourt  =>  Longueau  =>  Amiens

en gros : mappy fere en tardenois => amiens  ::  sans péage.

Bon weekend,

----------

## SnowBear

Et moi 8h/9h de train :/

vais prendre mon bouquin "Programmation shell sous Unix/Linux" et en profiter pour apprendre awk, sed et autre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Bande de chanceux  :Wink:  Z'avez intérêt à faire des photos et venir faire des commentaires ici.

Pour ma part, pas de journée de congé, pas le droit au formation, ni à ce genre d'évènements avec mon boulot :/

Dire que j'ai 3 des mes amis proches qui y vont ... :'(

@+,

Guile.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Salut à vous tous, juste une petite info pour ceux qui comme moi, n'auront pas la chance d'y être, Freenews TV va faire un reportage sur les RMLL.

Donc si vous avez la Freeteuse et que vous bénéficiez de la TV, vous avez un lot de consolation   :Confused: 

----------

## SnowBear

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas de freeteuse : http://live.rmll.info/

Malheureusement toute les conférences ne pourront pas être retransmises  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah au final, j'irai pas. Les horaires de train sont impossibles, et c'est trop cher pour ceux qui sont intéressants, donc voilà ... Mais du coup, je pense que j'irai plutôt à Bruxelles en février  :Wink: 

EDIT: + cherLast edited by geekounet on Sun Jul 08, 2007 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bon bah au final, j'irai pas. Les horaires de train sont impossibles, et c'est trop pour ceux qui sont intéressants, donc voilà ... Mais du coup, je pense que j'irai plutôt à Bruxelles en février 

 

:'(

Je n'aurais pas le plaisir de faire du rentre dedans à un modo :/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part, je suis en train de voir à y aller en voiture là.Vu que je travaille du week end, j'ai ma semaine libre jusqu'au Jeudi. Mais bon ça fais quand même 650 bornes pour moi...pour mardi et mercredi.(et encore j'ai 6H30 de voiture...)

Je regarde le programme, j'aurais été plus sujet à partir voir Solution Linux mais bon j'étais occupé à ce moment là.

----------

## kopp

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Bon bah au final, j'irai pas. Les horaires de train sont impossibles, et c'est trop pour ceux qui sont intéressants, donc voilà ... Mais du coup, je pense que j'irai plutôt à Bruxelles en février  
> 
> :'(
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le plaisir de faire du rentre dedans à un modo :/ 

 

Bof, y a rien de vraiment gratifiant... il est pas très impressionant en vrai notre modo :p

(moi, jouer avec le feu ? même pas peur je ne dis que la vérité)

Pareil pour moi, trop loin, avion, cher, tout ça

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le plaisir de faire du rentre dedans à un modo :/  
> 
> Bof, y a rien de vraiment gratifiant... il est pas très impressionant en vrai notre modo :p
> ...

 

[OT]Vu le sens de l'expression "faire du rendre dedans", personnellement modo ou pas, je passe    :Mr. Green:   [/OT]

ouaip, je sais, je sais...

-----------------><-)))°>------------------   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## polytan

Pour ceux qui y vont, je propose qu'on se donne rendez-vous pour manger (casse-croute ?) ensemble le midi ...

Petit repas geek en perspective !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SnowBear

Je suis déjà dans la place \o/ .

Bon le wifi est assez bizarre par contre oO.

----------

## polytan

Pourquoi ?

A demain !!!!!!

----------

## SnowBear

Parce que juste du http et leur proxy redirige les noms de domaines comme ceci : https://u--forums--gentoo--org.portail-prive.u-picardie.fr/viewforum-f-35.html

C'est assez marrant, mais pas de ssh ni rien :/

----------

## geekounet

Ha bah si ya pas de Wifi convenable, j'ai bien fait de pas venir finalement, j'aurai pas tenu ^^

(pis de toute façon, ma batterie vient de me lacher cette semaine donc bon ...)

----------

## SnowBear

Y'a aussi des connexions ethernet mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à m'y connecter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

pas réussi car trop dur à faire (mouahahahaha) ou car trop de monde ? ;p

----------

## SnowBear

Je suis câblé mais y'a une conf à faire que je n'ai pas encore trouvé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

Dégouté, Stallman sera présent le mardi et pas le mercredi :/

----------

## polytan

On se donne rendez-vous genre à 12h pour manger ?

On se propose un stand ? un batiment ?

Je propose (completement au pif) l'entrée du batiment D...

----------

## SnowBear

Ha bah fallait venir toute la semaine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Ha bah fallait venir toute la semaine 

 

Il y en a qui _bossent_ ...

----------

## polytan

Ben voilà, je suis venu, j'ai vu, j'ai écouté.

C'était sympa, j'espère pouvoir y retourner l'an prochain...

J'y ai vu M. Alan Cox qui parlait de SMP, j'ai enfin compris les interruptions.

Tout est re-transmis vi ogg/theora, il faut juste le temps que ca arrive.

----------

